# Jude a scriptural proof?



## Eoghan (Sep 23, 2008)

Chapter 23 has a footnote reference to Jude 6 - what is going on here?


----------



## Davidius (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't understand your question. Could you clarify?


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 23, 2008)

I THINK he means there is no Jude chapter 6. That is correct, however, there is a Jude verse 6 - as it has only one chapter, the chapter reference is ommitted.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 23, 2008)

The Confession is speaking about the fact that church members are not free from the influence and authority of earthly government. This is illustrated (negatively) by the wicked actions of the opponents whom Jude is dealing with for they "reject authority and speak evil of dignitaries" (Jude, vs. 8)


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 24, 2008)

sorry


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Sep 24, 2008)

I am officially confused with what the problem is here


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry I have spent too long in the Tanach and not enough time in the messianic writings!

Although: The Epistle of Jude references two other books, one which is non-canonical in all churches, the other non-canonical in most churches.

Verse 9 refers to the dispute between Michael the Archangel and the devil about the body of Moses. A passage in a non-canonical book, the Assumption of Moses, provides an account of this dispute. According to Origen the insertion of verse 9 into the book of Jude lead to the writting of the Assumption of Moses.

Verse 14-15 contains a direct quote of a prophecy from the Book of Enoch. It also attributes the quote to "Enoch, the seventh from Adam", indicating Jude accepts the antediluvian patriarch Enoch as the author. The Book of Enoch is not considered canonical by most churches, although it is by the Ethiopian Orthodox church.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 24, 2008)

Eoghan:

Did I answer your question? I assumed you were referring to the WCF.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello Eoghan,

We do not know he was quoting the Book of Enoch. Calvin and Gill are of the opinion that Jude was quoting from a saying perserved in ancient tradition as an authentic saying of Enoch, held in high regard by the Jews of his day. Note Jude does not say, "Enoch wrote...", but "Enoch...prophesied..."

And from Thomas Manton’s commentary, _Jude_, part of the BOT Geneva Series of Commentaries:

Ver. 14. _*And Enoch also, the seventh from Adam, prophesied of these, saying, Behold, the Lord cometh with ten thousands of his saints.*_

The apostle urgeth another argument to imply the destruction of those seducers, and that is, the prophecy of Enoch. Whether this prophecy were written or not, the same Spirit that spake in Enoch inspired our apostle: if he received it by tradition, it is here made authentic and put into the canon*. The Jews have some relics of this prophecy in their writings, and some talk of a volume, extant in the primitive times, consisting of 4082 lines, called the Prophecy of Enoch; but that was condemned for spurious and apocryphal. Tertullian saith there was a prophecy of Enoch kept by Noah in the ark, which book is now lost. Be it so; many good books are lost, but no scripture. But most probably it was a prophecy that went from hand to hand, from father to son. Jude saith, ‘Enoch prophesied;’ he did not say it is written, as quoting a passage of scripture. But why should he rather produce Enoch’s prophecy, than a passage out of the authentic books of scripture, where there are many such to this purpose? I answer—....It was done by the providence of God, to preserve this memorial to the church....That the doctrine of the day of judgment is ancient, long since foretold.... (pages 289, 290, 291)

Notes
* Vid. Bez. et Estium _in loc._​
Hope this helps.

Steve


----------

